# Cheap Sandpaper Organizer



## Dario (Nov 22, 2005)

I just noticed the sandpaper organizer special from CSUSA and would like to share mine.

Remember the old 3.5" floppy diskettes?  I encounter a lot of the case/holders for these in flea markets and even thrift stores like Goodwill  and find that they are great organizers for pre-cut sandpaper.  Price is right at arounf $0.50 to $1.00.  The ones I got have clear plastic cover and have 8 or so tilting dividers. approximate dimension is 4" x 4" x 8" long.

They look a bit bigger than roll-o-dex cases (which should work too 

Just thought I'd share...it works great


----------



## GregD (Nov 22, 2005)

That's a great idea! I'll have to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 22, 2005)

What do yo use to hold the good sand paper,I don't buy the cheap stuff.


----------



## Dario (Nov 22, 2005)

Eagle, you lost me.

I put the good stuff in there...pre-cut


----------



## Mudder (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />Eagle, you lost me.
> 
> I put the good stuff in there...pre-cut



Cheap Sandpaper Organizer. It's a funny, get it?


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 22, 2005)

I use an old brief case. [] It works great. I have another one for all of my saw blades... except for my band saw and table saw. Those are hung on the wall.


----------



## Dario (Nov 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Oh okay...I missed it!  LOL


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 22, 2005)

Nuances of the language....  

Cheap organizer FOR sanpaper
Organizer FOR cheap sandpaper

Cheap organizer FOR cheap sandpaper

Cheaply made organizer for good sandpaper cut in thrifty pieces below:

<b>Image Insert:</b><br />


<br />


----------



## coach (Nov 22, 2005)

I use a tray used for your utinsils in the kitchen drawer.  Also hold my pin chuck and various other items.


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 23, 2005)

I have all of mine pre-cut like Fred's but I keep it in plastic page holders in a 1 1/2 3 ring binder. Works great and it's economical.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 23, 2005)

I keep mine in the brown paper shopping bags with handles I get at Klingspor,
One of these days I'll use a different bag for each grit.
Actually I use sand cloth, $3.00 a pound from the scrap boxes.
($2.70 with the IAP discount)


----------



## angboy (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Actually I use sand cloth, $3.00 a pound from the scrap boxes.
> ($2.70 with the IAP discount)



Eagle- what is sand cloth? I didn't see that on the Klingspor website or see anything that you buy by the pound. If their sanding products are cheaper to get that way, can you tell me where they are on the website?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 23, 2005)

I finally found a use for all those plastic zip lock bags that we get with each pen kit. I cut the sandpaper sheets into thin stips 1"x5" and insert each type of grit into individual bags. Keeps all my grits organized and within easy reach, starting at 150G right up to 800G. Ripped bag? No problem, replace it with a new bag since  I have more bags than I could possibly use in one's lifetime.


----------

